# whats better Land Raider or Land Raider Crusader??



## alexsmith48 (Jan 12, 2010)

should i get 1 or the other or both??

The army list area is for army lists ONLY, keep tactic threads in tactics
-CH


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

It depends on what you want to use it for. Crusader has more leg room in it and the frag assault launchers are pretty cool - handy for assaulting units etc. The regular land raider has lascannons.

What do you have that you want to carry around? Also what kind of anti armour do you already have? If you've got lots and a big assault orientated foot slogging unit get the crusader. If you've not got much in the way of a fire base I'd get the regular raider.

It all depends. I like the look of the crusader (and redeemer) against the regular raider. I rolling more dice - even if they're rubbish.


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

Im a fan of crusaders. If your taking a land raider in order to sit around and shoot lascannons, I would rather take devestators. If your taking it as a transport, the crusader can carry more troops, is much better against infantry, and as piemaster said looks cooler. LRC all the way, imo.


----------



## pincushion (Sep 10, 2009)

It really does depend on what you're using it for and what else you have in your army. The Crusader is wonderful for transporting assaulty troops, like Assault Terminators. The three twin-linked bolt guns on each sponson can lay down a lot of fire before assaulting into a unit. The regular raider is great for transporting a chapter master or captain and their retinue since it's most likely going to be below the 12 limit. The las cannons are nice for MC's and vehicles in the way.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

There is a very well contributed LR tactica here. I would also go for the LRC unless you have a plan for it


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

LRC works a treat for me personnely i love the fackt i can get 5 termys in with a termy chap and come stomping out to kick ass.


----------

